# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  ом астрайа пхат

## Манджуваника д

Дорогие вайшнавы, литературы под руками нет. В Панчаратре Прадипе перевода этой мантры тоже не содержится. Будьте милостивы, подскажите точный перевод :stena:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

а Вам, простите, зачем?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Это не такая мантра, кторую можно перевести... три слова из которых одно - омкара-пранава, второе - мула-мантра, и третье единственное, сколько нибудь переводимое "оружие" в звательном падеже.

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

Это  мантра очищения предметов,кажется.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> Это  мантра очищения предметов,кажется.


Точнее изгнания разновсяческой незримой нечисти... И произносится она под соответствующую чакра-мудру, которая исполняется с громким хлопком.

----------


## Narayani d.d.

.... а также стуком левой пяткой трижды по полу и грозным зырком по сторонам...  :diablo: 
страшная мантра, всем чебурашкам тут же полный и безвозвратный капец... :shok:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

я б перевёл настроение пхат как "геройство". Это, так сказать, восходящее направленное желание, вкидывание всего своего интереса в такой-то процесс. Мол, "сейчас меня не особо заботят [как ни крути, но в чём-то да несовершенные] инструменты достижения цели, главное у меня сейчас - цель".

----------


## Махабхарата дас

> Точнее изгнания разновсяческой незримой нечисти... И произносится она под соответствующую чакра-мудру, которая исполняется с громким хлопком.


Собственно, Двиджати Пуджака прабху объяснил мой интерес. На недавнем занятии по поклонению в ашраме на Динамо вынужден был я разочаровать бхакт насчет ентой мантры, ибо она только для дважды инициированных. Всем другим Шиталанга Гауранга рекомендовал для очищения (прокшаны) мантру Ом Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну.

----------


## vedamurti das

> Собственно, Двиджати Пуджака прабху объяснил мой интерес. На недавнем занятии по поклонению в ашраме на Динамо вынужден был я разочаровать бхакт насчет ентой мантры, ибо она только для дважды инициированных. Всем другим Шиталанга Гауранга рекомендовал для очищения (прокшаны) мантру Ом Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну.


Которая на самом деле сильнее! )))))))

----------


## Манджуваника д

> Собственно, Двиджати Пуджака прабху объяснил мой интерес. На недавнем занятии по поклонению в ашраме на Динамо вынужден был я разочаровать бхакт насчет ентой мантры, ибо она только для дважды инициированных. Всем другим Шиталанга Гауранга рекомендовал для очищения (прокшаны) мантру Ом Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну, Шри Вишну.


Махабхарата пр., будучи гл. пуджари, приходилось обучать подпуджари,  также отвечать на вопросы уважаемых брахманов, занятых в поклонении Их Светлостям. Дак вот я и засомневалалсь, насколько будет верным перевод типа: "Всея нечистыя, изыди!" :pandit: 
Кроме того, Господь создал свою совершенную систему контроля - если мантры или мудры используют те, кто не имеет должной квалификации, они не работают.
Так или иначе, спасибо всем за участие. Не могла раньше поблагодарить, тк была вдали от пк и инета :namaste:

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Похожая мантра:




> Маха Нрисимхая мантра:
> 
> Ом намо бхагавате шри маха-нрисимхая дамстра-карала-ваданайа
> гхора рупайа ваджра-накхая джвала-малине мама вигхнам пача пача мама
> бхаян бхинди бхинди мама сатрун видравая видравая мама сарван ристан прабханджая прабханджая
> чата чата хана хана чинди чинди мама сарвабхистан пурая пурая мам ракша ракша хам пхат сваха
> 
> Перевод:
> "О Нрисимха, чья форма устрашающа из-за длинных и острых зубов, на кого страшно смотреть из-за сильных и длинных когтей, кто украшен гирляндой из пламени!
> ...


Или вот:




> "Поклонение Трём Сокровищам! Поклонение яростному Ваджрапани, великому повелителю всех якшасов! 
> 
> *ОМ! Хватай, хватай! О, ваджра! Уничтожай, уничтожай!* 
> 
> О, ваджра! *Потрясай, потрясай!* О, ваджра! *Убивай, убивай!* О, ваджра! 
> 
> *Изжаривай, изжаривай!* О, ваджра! *Раскалывай, раскалывай!* О, ваджра! 
> 
> *Раздирай, раздирай!* О, ваджра! Отрывай [прочь], отрывай прочь, О, ваджра! *Руби, руби!* О, ваджра! *Раскалывай, раскалывай!* О, ваджра! ХУМ ПХАТ!"



Контекст: - война




> ...На берегу океана *меж богами и демонами завязалась великая битва*, более ужасающая, чем какая-либо другая. В воздух взвились тысячи копий с широкими наконечниками и острых, как бритвы, дротиков. В ход были пущены мечи, кинжалы и другие смертноносные виды оружия. *Поражаемые Господним диском, под ударами мечей, копий и палиц, асуры, извергая кровь, падали наземь*. В этой яростной битве отделенные трезубцами головы катились по земле, точно потоки расплавленного золота. Могучие демоны, все в крови, лежали поверженные на поле сражения, точно горные вершины с цветными прожилками минералов. Под краснеющим солнцем враги острым оружием рубили друг друга, и отовсюду слышались предсмертные стенания. В то время как они крушили друг друга бронзовами и железными палицами, а на близком расстоянии и кулаками, шумный гомон вознесся до самых небес. 
> 
> Со всех сторон слышались устрашающие крики: 
> 
> – *Руби их!.. Коли его!.. Гони их!.. Убивай их!.. Вперед на них!.*. 
> 
> Когда битва достигла небывалого ожесточения и ярости, *в бой вступили Господь Нара и Господь Нараяна*. Господь Вишну, Нараяна, увидев, что Его благословенный приверженец Нара пустил в ход свой небесный лук, тотчас призвал к себе Свой диск, производящий опустошение среди демонов. Едва только Он вспомнил о Своем оружии, как с неба, словно второе солнце, низвергнулся ярко сверающий диск, острый, как бритва, *Сударшана*, погубитель врагов, ужасный, непобедимый и не имеющий себе равных. В тот же миг ослепительно пылающий диск оказался в могучих и толстых, словно слоновий хобот, руках Господа, который метнул его во врагов. Диск непостижимым образом, ярко сверкая, завис в воздухе, затем с захватывающей дух стремительностью обрушился на плотные вражеские ряды. 
> 
> https://vk.com/wall-78121678_8436


и так далее... :-)

----------


## Vrajapriya Yashoda d.d.

Харе Кришна! примите мои поклоны, пожалуйста! 
 Махабхарата прабху, а Шиталанга Гауранга прабху ссылалася на какие-то шастры, давая такую рекомендацию? Если да, то где это можно прочитать?

----------

